# Ciao cuginastri



## Lollo interista (30 Agosto 2012)

Ciao cuginastri 

Avrei potuto mettere un nick non forestiero,magari un SuperSulleyMuntari....ma forse era meglio il vecchio 

Ci si legge


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2012)

Contento che ci sia anche tu. Benvenuto.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2012)

Anche SuperMudin***i non sarebbe stato male


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Uno dei pochi interisti degno di intelletto, obiettività e sportività. Benvenuto


----------



## Cristof94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

benvenuto


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Agosto 2012)

Grassie


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

ciao lollo, uno dei pochissimi interisti seri


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

Oh, l'intertriste.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto Lollo!


----------

